# Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

Hallo, 

Letzten Samstag wollte ich die Saison mit ein paar Weißfischen einläuten. Aber leider konnte ich den ersten Fisch 2009 nicht landen. 

Normalerweise fische ich nicht mit der Feederrute und bin in der Raubfischschonzeit dazu gezwungen 

3 ganz klare Bisse hatte ich. Dabei bog sich die Rutenspitze leicht nach unten und wippte wieder zurück. Dies wiederholte sich ein paar mal, bis dann die Rutenspitze stärker gekrümmt war. In dem Augenblick habe ich dann meinen Anhieb gesetzt. => Fisch ? => Fehlanzeige! 

Hab ich richtig gehandelt? Hätte ich sofort beim ersten Zupfer anschlagen müssen?

Im Sommer habe ich öfters auch eine 2. Rute ( neben der Raubfischrute) dabei, mit der ich meistens einen Tauwurm auf GRund präsentiere. Wenn ich an dieser Rute einen Biss bekomme, warte ich ebenfalls erst bis die Rute 2 "eine längere Zeit" gekrümmt ist.Solche KArpfen / Brachsen / Große Rotaugen Bisse verwerte ich auf diese Weise zu 99 %.

Eben nur mit der Feederrute soll es anscheinend nicht funktionieren;+

Kann es sein, dass ich mit der Feederrute immer noch zu früh angeschlagen habe? 

Denn die von mir im Sommer eingesetzte Friedfischrute ist deutlich schwerer ( Dicker) und überträgt die Zupfer gar nicht, sondern eben nur den Biss. Die Feederrute hingegen zeigt ja schon die kleinsten Zucker ...

Feederprofis eure MEinung ist gefragt! 

Vielen DAnk, 

Gruss HS


----------



## BallerNacken (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Die erste Frage wäre mal, ob das an einem Fluss oder an einem Stillgewässer war.

Den beim Fluss habe ich desöfteren ein langsames biegen der Feederspitze. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um einen Fisch, sondern um irgendein treibgut, was in die Schnur treibt und so die Spitze zum biegen bringt.

Bisse äußern sich bei mir eig. mehr in sehr kurzen und starken Zupfern, so das die Rutenspitze eher zittert.

Inwiefern das bei dir nu aussah, kann ich natürlich schlecht beurteilen. Aber so habe ich das verstanden...Also meiner Meinung nach gar kein Fischkontakt. Aber da mag ich falsch liegen. Ansonsten mal einen noch kleineren Haken nehmen.

Um diese Jahreszeit habe ich mit 16er oder 18er Haken teilweise noch zu große verwendet. Mit 20er oder sogar 22er Haken hat es dann schon viel besser geklappt.

Und wie is dein Blei bzw. Futterkorb befestigt? Läuft frei auf der Hauptschnur? Schlaufenmontage?

n paar mehr Infos wären noch schön


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Deine Spitze bog sich nach unten?Angelst du von ner Brücke?Spaß bei Seite...

Wenn das wirklich Bisse waren,was du ja sagst.Würd ich mal Haken 1 bis 2 Nummern größer Wählen,und womit haste gefischt?Maden?Dann 2 Stück so anbringen das die Spitze und am besten der ganze Hakenschenkel frei ist....


----------



## frogile (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Haken größer wählen?
Ich hätt se eher kleiner gewählt und nur 1 made aufgezogen, da es offenbar kleine Fische waren. Solltest du mit Wurm geangelt haben, dann könnte es auch ein Aal gewesen sein. Diese schnappen sich gern ein Ende des Wurms und schwimmen damit rum, bevor sie ihn fressen.


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Danke für die Antworten!

Gefischt habe ich mit 20er mono HS, einem freilaufendem 40gr. Futterkorb am Anti Tangle,... 14er Haken bestückt mit 2 Maden.

@Ballernacken: Ja, geangelt wurde an einem Fluss. Wenn sich Treibgut in der Schnur verfängt schaut das anders aus. (gleichmäßiger Zug). Es waren definitiv Bisse. Man kann das Spiel der Rutenspitze auch als ZIttern beschreiben. (wie du sagtest.) 
Sprich die Spitze bog sich plötzlich und schnellte dann wieder 
zurück.

@Molke Drink:
Wenn ich die Feederrute im 60 - 70° Winkel zum Fluss positioniere, dann biegt sich die Spitze nach unten (zum Boden)  

Ich denke , dass die Hakengrße eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Ich hätte wohl auf einen noch kleineren Haken wechseln sollen und nur 1 Made anbieten sollen.

----------------------------------------------------------

Aber nunmal generell: 

Was passiert genau unter Wasser, wenn die Spitze zittert, sprich wenn sich die Spitze plötzlich biegt und dann wieder zurückschnellt ?

"Knabbert" der Fisch dann nur am Köder und zieht evtl. an einer Made?
Oder saugt der Fisch den Köder ständig ein und spuckt ihn wieder aus?

Wann muss der ANhieb erfolgen? Bei der kleinsten Zitterbewegung der Rutenspitze?


----------



## Leski (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Ich nehm mal an das du im Regen(Fluß) geangelt hast,dort ist die Strömung etwas stärker,das was du gesagt hast könnte darauf deuten das dein Futterkorb bzw. Blei immer ein Stück abgetrieben ist(biegen der Spitze) und beim liegebleiben wieder zurückgeht.Hab solche Fälle in der Naab auch.
Mach einfach ein anderes Blei hin das besser liegen bleibt oder mach ein schwereres Blei hin.
Was die Bisserkennung angeht,die Fische beissen alle verschieden.ich geb dir den Tipp beim Feederen,wenn du einen zupfer merkst,nimm die Rute in die Hand wie beim Jiggn ,die Schnur zwischen die Finger als Bissanzeige und beim nächsten oder übernächsten Zupfer setzt den Anhieb:m


----------



## Leski (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Das Zittern der Rute kommt vom saugen :q


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Nene, es waren hundertprozentig Bisse. Kein abtreibendes Blei oder TReibgut...

Die Methode werde ich mal ausprobieren leski, obwohl ja die meisten beim Feedern ohne große "bissfühlung" anhauen. (Bisserkennung nur über Rutenspitze)


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Also ich lasse erst immer ein paar mal wackeln, genauso wie früher als ich noch mit Glocke angelte |rolleyes


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Kennt jemand ein Video in dem die richtigen Anschlagssituationen erklärt werden?

Bzw. wäre jemand so nett und würde eines drehen?
Man bräuchte nur das Zittern an der Rutenspitze filmen, und später beschreiben, wann man angehauen hätte...


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

80 cm langes Vorfach und bei jedem Zupfer BUMM, so geht das in der tiedenabhängigen Unterweser. 
Ich übe allerdinds auch fürs W...fischen.
Ich hatte heute mit der Metode in 2 Stunden etwas über 10 kg Fisch verschiedenster Sorten.


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

@Knispel: Danke für die Antwort! 10 kg in 2 Stunden , bei den temperaturen - hut ab!

Du haust bei jedem kleinen Zupfer an? Sprich wenn sich die Spitze auch nur ganz leicht (minimal) bewegt?

Welche Hakengröße und Vorfachstärke hast du verwendet?

Fischst du mit Schlaufenmontage oder mit einem auf der HS frei laufendem Futterkorb?


----------



## boot (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Ich war am Samstag zum Feedern und bei mir war es auch so,ich fischte mit 16 Haken und 2 Maden,ich hatte reichlich Bisse aber nach dem Anschlag war nix Fisch also kürzte ich mein Vorfach und siehe da ich fing auch Fisch,Vorfachlänge war ca 40cm Blei 20 gr .


----------



## boot (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Ich haue bei jeden kleinen Zupfer an.


----------



## Volker2809 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Video in dem die richtigen Anschlagssituationen erklärt werden?



Es gibt ein gutes Video von Matt Hayes mit dem Titel "How to Feederfish". Dort wird das Feeder-Angeln auf Karpfen und Barben sehr gut dargestellt und erklärt. Allerdings nur in England erhältlich.


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Ich werde mal einiges testen:

1. Bei jedem erkennbaren Zupfer anschlagen

      bei Misserfolg

2. So lange warten, bis sich die Spitze stärker biegt (Fisch hat den Köder sicher im Maul)

3. Vorfach kürzen gegebenenfalls verlängern

4. noch kleinere Haken verwenden.

@boot: 

Wie viele MAden hast du denn angeboten am 16er Haken?

Wie viele Körbe sollten denn jetzt zu Beginn am Angelplatz vorgefüttert werden? 
Am SAmstag habe ich testweise nur 3 ausgeworfen, da die Fische ja noch nciht so aktiv sind. (Gefahr: Schnelle Sättigung?!)


----------



## boot (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich werde mal einiges testen:
> 
> 1. Bei jedem erkennbaren Zupfer anschlagen
> 
> ...


Hi ich habe 2 Maden angeboten,ich Füttere zu Anfang 3 Schneeball große Kugeln an,und dann kommt es darauf an ob der Fisch gut am Platz ist oder nicht,sind gut Fische da Füttere ich immer gaz bischen nach damit die Fische immer en bischen futter haben und am Platz bleiben.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Hallo Hackersepp,

die von Dir beschriebenen Bisse sind sogenannte "Rupfbisse". Die sind meist ein Anzeichen für ein zu kurzes Vorfach. Mit welcher Vorfachlänge hast Du denn geangelt? Verlängere es mal um 10- 15 cm. Vielleicht bringt das den gewünschten Erfolg.
Man sagt, zu kurzes Vorfach - Rupfbisse (schlecht verwertbar), zu langes Vorfach - Bisse werden weniger bzw.bleiben evtl aus ( Hakenköder zu weit vom Futterkorb entfernt).

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Hallo BBBube!
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Mein Vorfach war 70cm lang. Wieso bleiben die Bisse bei längerem Vorfach aus? Weil die Fische den Köder nicht so leicht finden, weil er weiter vom Futterkorb entfernt ist? MEinst du das?

@ All: Wie verwertet man die "Rupfbisse" am besten? 

Wie kommen diese zustande?  Sind die Fische zu vorsichtig?

Gruß HS


----------



## boot (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Wenn das Vorfach zu lang ist kommen die Bisse nicht bei der Rute an,darum nicht so lange Vorfächer.


----------



## Hackersepp (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

@ Boot: Wie lang mussten deine Vorfäche am WE sein, damit du ordentliche Bisse und keine Rupfbisse bekommen hast?

Oder hattest du nur Rupfbisse und konntest sie trotzdem verwerten?

Gruß und herzlichen Dank!


----------



## boot (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> @ Boot: Wie lang mussten deine Vorfäche am WE sein, damit du ordentliche Bisse und keine Rupfbisse bekommen hast?
> 
> Oder hattest du nur Rupfbisse und konntest sie trotzdem verwerten?
> 
> Gruß und herzlichen Dank!


 Ich fischte mit 16 Haken und 2 Maden,ich hatte reichlich Bisse aber nach dem Anschlag war nix Fisch also kürzte ich mein Vorfach und siehe da ich fing auch Fisch,Vorfachlänge war ca 40cm Blei 20 gr .


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Wie schon gesagt, die Rupfbisse könntest Du mit viiiel Geduld irgendwann verwerten, mal ist doch einer gehakt. Aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.. Verlänger einfach das Vorfach, dann vermeidest Du die Rupfbisse von vornherein. Es gibt fertige Feeder-Vorfächer von 80 cm Länge, probier doch das mal aus.
Noch längere Vorfächer müßte man wohl selber binden. Woran es liegt, daß bei zu langem Vorfach die Bisse ausbleiben, weiß ich auch nicht. Die Theorie von "Boot" mit der schlechteren Bisserkennung würde aber passen. Welche Vorfachlänge genau für Dich passend ist, mußt Du durch probieren selbst rausfinden, das wird auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer und Angelsituation verschieden sein.


----------



## fusch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Hi,

sind die Maden ausgelutscht und du konntest keinen Biss erkennen, ist das Vorfach zu lang.

hast du Bisse und kannst sie nicht verwerten, ist das Vorfach zu kurz. (Fisch schwimmt los und hat den Köder noch nicht richtig im Maul)

ich beginne so mit 60 cm und kürze oder verlängre dann, je nach Situation.

in der kälteren Jahreszeit sind die Bisse meistens nicht so heftig und du brauchst sehr kleine Haken ab 16er und kleiner.


----------



## Molke-Drink (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Wie gesagt das gibts viele Faktoren,das muss man selber mal testen,ob nun Vorfach langer oder Kürzer Haken kleiner oder größer.Du siehst ja jeder sagt was anderes,aber nen Anfang haben wir dir ja jetzt gemacht...


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> @Knispel: Danke für die Antwort! 10 kg in 2 Stunden , bei den temperaturen - hut ab!
> 
> Du haust bei jedem kleinen Zupfer an? Sprich wenn sich die Spitze auch nur ganz leicht (minimal) bewegt?
> 
> ...


 
Ja, sofort anschlagen. Hatte Hakengröße 14 und Vorfachstärke 0,12 mm. Ich benutze in der Weser diese Abstandshalter ( nenne sie immer leicht gebogene Kugelschreibermine mit angelöteten Wirbel). Setze oberhalb des Abstandshalters einen Stopperknoten mit Perle ( den kann ich frei verschieben ), unterhalb ist einfach ein 
Mini - Wirbel mit Karabiner und zum Schutz eine kleine Gummiperle dran. Wie gesagt, 80 cm ist eine bewärte Anfangslänge und kürzen ist einfacher wie verlängern ( verlängern brauchte ich noch nie ), bekommst Du ausgelutschte Maden ohne Bisserkennung Vorfach einfach in 5 cm Schritten kürzen bis die Bisse sichtbar werden. Kommen die Bisse sehr heftig ohne Fang, Vorfach verlängern. So einfach geht das, der Rest ist eben Üben, üben und nochmals üben, denn lernt man das sehr schnell.


----------



## Hackersepp (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

Vielen Dank für deine Erfahrung!

Wie kürztst du denn deine Vorfächer? Verwendest du einfach andere kürzere, oder machst du aus dem langem 80cm Vorfach ein 75cm langes?


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Erfahrung!
> 
> Wie kürztst du denn deine Vorfächer? Verwendest du einfach andere kürzere, oder machst du aus dem langem 80cm Vorfach ein 75cm langes?


 
ich binde einfach eine neue Vorfachschlaufe und schneide die alte ab sodass die Länge denn ungefähr hinkommt, also ich verkürze, ( Daher der Mini - Wirbel mit Karabiner, da hab ich nicht so ein Gefummel ). 
Ich habe meine Haken grundsätzlich auf 80 cm Vorfach - Ausgangs - Länge gebunden ( Größe 6 - 22, immer 3 Stück pro Hakengröße fertig und dabei ), aber wie gesagt, dass sind Weser - Verhältnisse, musst es halt ausprobieren. Ich beginne hier immer mit Hakengröße 10 und 5 Maden, passe denn gegebenenfalls an. Man kann denn nach dem Fischen immer wieder seine Haken - Reserven schnell neu binden. Ich nehme dazu diese Batterie betriebene Hakenbindemaschine ( von Hand kann ich das mit meinen 55 Jahren auch noch, nur bei der kleinsten bekomme ich mittlerweile Probleme ohne "Seh - Brille "), geht bis Größe 22 super.


----------



## nostradamus (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

hallo,

ich würde erstmal versuchen die selbe stelle anzuwerfen und dann würde ich mir weitere gedanken machen. bei einem mittelmäßig talentierten angler sollte das die gesamte saison dauern, bis man in der lage ist eine stelle kontinuierlich anzuwerfen. 

nosta


----------



## BallerNacken (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

wo steht denn bitte das er das nicht kann? war doch gar nicht nach gefragt. Aber ich will ma nich weiter stänkern|supergri


----------



## nostradamus (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*

oh sorry, dass war nicht auf ihn bezogen, sondern eher auf jeden. man sollte erstmal das werfen schaffen und dann erst im nächsten schritt sich um die feinheiten kümmern. 

sorry, hätte es wahrscheinlich allgemeiner schreiben sollen

nosta


----------



## Leski (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Video in dem die richtigen Anschlagssituationen erklärt werden?
> 
> Bzw. wäre jemand so nett und würde eines drehen?
> Man bräuchte nur das Zittern an der Rutenspitze filmen, und später beschreiben, wann man angehauen hätte...



Wir können uns ja mal treffen zum Feedern )


----------



## Hackersepp (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich würde erstmal versuchen die selbe stelle anzuwerfen und dann würde ich mir weitere gedanken machen. bei einem mittelmäßig talentierten angler sollte das die gesamte saison dauern, bis man in der lage ist eine stelle kontinuierlich anzuwerfen.
> 
> nosta


 

Willst du Streit alter? |bigeyes 

Nene, also wer 1 gesamte Saison braucht um immer wieder an die selbe Stelle zu werfen... 

Mit zu gebundenen Augen braucht man wohl mehr als eine Saison :m

Spaß beiseite.. 

Für was gibt es den Schnurclip . Das "perfekte" Stellenanwerfen habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren beim Spinnfischen trainiert. 

Mir ging's hier nur um die Bissverwertung.


----------



## Hackersepp (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bisse beim Feedern besser verwerten?!?!?*



Leski schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja mal treffen zum Feedern )


 
Klar, nach dem Abi; Vielleicht sogar in Eix.; Aber dort machts mit der Pose einfach mehr Spaß #6


----------

